# Operation advice requested please



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

We are currently in Spain with our 10 year old Cocker Spaniel, Bruno.

From time to time he has had problems with his left ear, treated by vets in the UK and Spain with anti-biotics etc. On Friday when he woke up we found blood from his ear on his fur. Took him to our usual vet in Javea and she gave him a sedative injection so that she could have a good look inside the ear. She discovered a large lump in the ear canal which is completely blocking it. She let me look through the instrument which was inserted in the ear and it looked like a bloody ball. As various antibiotics have not been successful in treating the problem she now recommends an operation.

She showed me the process in her medical book which involves 2 parallel cuts to expose the ear canal, the removal of the lump for analysis and then re-stitching the skin flaps back but leaving a hole at the base of the cut to allow healing inside the ear.

Whilst we have been using this vet for years and we have confidence in her we are naturally concerned about what seems like a major operation. This is particularly worrying at the moment as it is almost 12 months to the day when she had to put to sleep our slightly older cocker spaniel who had suffered from cancer.

I though that if I posted on the 'fount of all knowledge' forum someone might have experienced the same operation and could advise if the outcome of the operation was successful.

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Mike


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't help I'm afraid but hope that everything will go alright and your dog will be fine again. Worrying time I know.
All the best.

Chris & Tilly.


----------

